# Unable to Verify Ssl Server



## kriss9 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have searched everywhere for this solution. Basically, I use SSL and its default port for retrieving my POP mail with OS X's Mail client. I receive the error: Unable to verify SSL server xxxxxxxx. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kriss9 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bump. If I need to be clearer, please reply.


----------



## ksv (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you able to retrieve Mail? Do you get a dialog asking if you want to continue or not?
Sounds like your email server is using an invalid or self-signed SSL certificate rather than one issued by a trusted third-party. That is not necessarily a problem - the data would still be encrypted. But if the server usually operates with a valid certificate, there is reason to believe something is wrong. See if there's any information about it on the mail server's site, if any.


----------



## kriss9 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for replying. Yes, I'm able to retrieve and it does pop up a message asking if I want to continue. I searched the mail server's site and sent them an e-mail. I am using Host Rocket. Has anyone ever gotten rid of this message? Is there any way to allow my computer to automatically trust the certificate?


----------



## kriss9 (Jul 13, 2005)

*bump*  ::angel::


----------



## ksv (Jul 13, 2005)

Can you take a screenshot of the dialog?


----------



## kriss9 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's attempt to help.


----------



## kriss9 (Jul 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## elander (Jul 18, 2005)

The dialogue says that the certificate on the server can't be validated by a third party. This could mean that the server admin created his own certificate, to enable encrypted sessions without having to pay for validation service. It could also mean that the servers certificate has expired. A third option is the one listed in the dialogue: it could be that someone has hijacked the server name, and has set up a rogue server for phishing purposes.


----------



## ksv (Jul 18, 2005)

Click 'Show certificate'. In the following window there'll be a checkbox named 'Always trust these certificates'


----------



## kriss9 (Jul 25, 2005)

hey KSV...that is incorrect...there is no option to always trust the certificate. I have attempted to add the certificate into different keychains (System, login, X509 Anchors) and chose to Always Trust the certificate...to no avail. I assume this may be the way to do it but possibly I'm not using keychain access correctly...any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rodstar (Jun 2, 2008)

Certificates have dates to start/finish their "job".

So, if your machine got an past/future date due to battery/reset problems,  you will probably get this error message. Just that!

best,

rs


----------



## mvcube (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you clicked on "Show certicate?" At least in Safari you can then select to trust this certificate.

Edit: Sorry for the duplicate suggestion, I hadn't noticed page 2 of the thread.


----------

